# Killer wood deals



## Andy777 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello all, I hope I'm not stepping on any toes by doing this. There used to be a burl guy in Utah that I purchased from quite often. He sold out to a guy in Oregon I beleive. I still check the website every few months for interesting woods as their prices are very reasonable. They stock stabilized blocks and scales from time to time but are usually all sold out. I emailed them a while back and they said that all their woods are stabilized at K&G or WSSI. I just checked today and they have updated the site with a boatload of stabilized stuff at very reasonable prices. The vast majority is the died stuff, which I personally don't care for a ton, so instead or keeping it to myself I figured I'd give everyone a heads up. :spiteful: Haha

I haven't purchased anything from the new owner but from my emails he seems like a nice enough guy. I have no affiliation with them, just thought I'd pass along the good deals.

Their stabilized knife stuff can be found at these two links:

http://www.burlsource.com/burls-knife-scales.html
http://www.burlsource.com/burls-knife-blanks-stabilized.html


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 4, 2012)

Bookmarked, thanks for posting. 

I have been thinking for diversifying and your post could not have come at a better time. I will give them a call and confirm that their woods are stabilized by reputable sources. 

Their selection is great and prices can't be better. Fantastic value to a buyer, in other words. 

M


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 4, 2012)

I have dealt with Rob in the past-he's a very solid guy...


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 4, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> I have dealt with Rob in the past-he's a very solid guy...



+1. I hadn't looked at his site in a while, looks like he updated his inventory... Some really nice pieces there.

Stefan


----------



## Taz575 (Jun 4, 2012)

He is in Mass, different from Its A Burl/ Burl Source on here. Stuff looks good though and he finally updated what he has available!


----------



## sashae (Jun 7, 2012)

I picked up a few blocks from Rob... really nice looking stuff:

L-R
- Thuya burl
- Oregon myrtle burl
- Spalted big leaf maple
- Black palm


----------

